# Blazers @ Pistions: GAME THREAD



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Who checks Prince? I wonder if Outlaw will (finally) see some minutes tonight?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This should be a good game, the Pistons went into overtime last night vs Memphis, it was a hell of a game to watch. The Blazers will need their absolute best game and the Pistons their worst tonight for Portland to get a W.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This could get very ugly


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

We're still tied!


----------



## DTigre (Mar 14, 2005)

This is the second time the 'stons play Portland on the second day of a back-to-back. :curse:


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

DTigre said:


> This is the second time the 'stons play Portland on the second day of a back-to-back. :curse:


Count your blessings. Instead of the Blazers in double back-to-backs, it could have been the Spurs. :biggrin:


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Didn't they go into double overtime in Memphis? If so, all the better.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Blazer Freak said:


> Didn't they go into double overtime in Memphis? If so, all the better.


Double OT to be exact. Other than it being on the road this is probably the best case scenario for the blazers.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

I live in Pistons land with no cable (and about 2 1/2 channels off the antenna - and I'm not kidding), so the only team I've seen more than once this year is the Pistons. And they are _good_. They're actually really fun to watch - they really move the ball, and Chauncey is having a league MVP type year (Flip Saunders wasn't kidding when he called him the best all-round PG in the league [Nash doesn't play defense]). Even their backups are good - Carlos Arroyo might be the flashiest player you've never seen - he gets much more time now Larry's gone, and you can see why he would piss Larry off - he should be on the And-1 tour. McDyess is a very capable backup up front (blocks shots, rebounds, and has a very reliable baseline jumper) and Maurice Evans is a very solid wing player - good defense, improving shot. In fact, the only scrub on the team is Darko Milicic. Let's hope he doesn't get to play against us, because that'll mean they're up by 30.

The other Carlos, Delfino, isn't that great, but he does look like a swarthy young Tony Curtis (or at least, Tony Curtis's tough older brother).

This Pistons team plays BBall the way it should be played. In continuity and overall spread of talent they remind me strongly of the Drexler-Porter-Williams et al Blazers: put together from players that other teams passed on or didn't want. Except they're better. Only injury is between them and a finals repeat, and I wouldn't bet against them, the way they're playing.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

The Detroit sideline reporter was commenting on how five of our guys never went to college and made a cheap shot at our intelligence, saying if it's close down the stretch they should threaten us with a pop quiz. That's pretty funny coming from someone living in that hive of scum and repugnant social waste that is the greater Detroit area. Instead of a pop quiz they should just throw more chairs, maybe burn a few cars.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

O boards killing us AGAIN.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I hope Telfair is watching Blake and taking notes.

The best way to advance the ball is with the pass, not dribble.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't get why Webster got pulled so quickly. He's playing defense, hasn't even taken a shot yet because he's playing team basketball. His guy wasn't abusing him. I can imagine he's getting frustrated, because I know I''m getting frustrated for him.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Our ball movement has really improved. I love seeing Zach quickly pass out of double teams.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Fork said:


> I don't get why Webster got pulled so quickly. He's playing defense, hasn't even taken a shot yet because he's playing team basketball. His guy wasn't abusing him. I can imagine he's getting frustrated, because I know I''m getting frustrated for him.


 
Me either. He was looking good out there.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

It's ok for me pistons lose but i want a Big Big game for Big Ben


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zach is abusing Rasheed.

That dunk was the most athletic thing I've seen from Zach all season. Hopefully it's a sign his knee is feeling a little better.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Jack is having another solid game. Zach is having a monster game.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Jack is having another solid game.


Yeah, pretty solid. I wish he would have gone with the lob to Patterson on the fast break instead of the pull up jump shot, but I guess some mistakes are okay.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

LOL Zach for three to end the half.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Maybe we sould play the pistons every night. : )


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Any one else having problems with the KXL stream? It keeps dying for me.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> That's pretty funny coming from someone living in that hive of scum and repugnant social waste that is the greater Detroit area. Instead of a pop quiz they should just throw more chairs, maybe burn a few cars.


Funny stuff. You work for the Sacramento Kings?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Ball movement has become stagnant.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Zach is having a career night so far.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

A la Bush, I have secretly intercepted communication between a Blazer player and a Piston player prior to the game.

"Hey man, I'm having a tough year. I've got a hard nose coach and the media is blaming me for all the team's problems."

"No problem man. I understand about the media. Take it to the hole and I'll let you score all night. You're my cat and always will be."

'Thanks. I owe you a blunt. Hey can you get me traded to play over there?"

(The identity of these two players will remain secret to protect the innocent.)


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Zach is abusing everyone in his path but we're losing. Why? Because we've taken 13 field goals LESS than Detroit. This all goes back to the slow tempo Nate instills in the team and our guys not taking care of the ball. We really need to speed the offense up more, seriously.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Zach is abusing everyone in his path but we're losing. Why? Because we've taken 13 field goals LESS than Detroit. This all goes back to the slow tempo Nate instills in the team and our guys not taking care of the ball. We really need to speed the offense up more, seriously.


Some of those also have to do with poor defensive rebounding. Maybe we are trying to go on the fast break by leaking out and not protecting the boards? Detroit has 12 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> Zach is abusing everyone in his path but we're losing. Why? Because we've taken 13 field goals LESS than Detroit. This all goes back to the slow tempo Nate instills in the team and our guys not taking care of the ball. We really need to speed the offense up more, seriously.


 
Giving up offensive rebounds and not forcing TO's is our biggest problem IMO. We're last in both areas.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

There we go! Force a couple TO's and now the game's tied!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This defense were playing is phenominal....


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> This defense were playing is phenominal....


Shooting and Defense have been excellent.

Ball Handling and Defensive Rebounding have been poor.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Win or Lose I love the team that's shown up tonight.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Your so nasty Pryzbilla!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I love the fighting for rebounds.........

If only this team played like this consistently....


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I was so off on my prediction tonight and I am so glad. I think that we might actuall pull this out. And on a night where the Hawks are getting blown out by the Heat, we are beating the conference champs.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Hot damn. I love my blazers!!!!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The pick n' roll has been executed to perfection tonight...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> I was so off on my prediction tonight and I am so glad. I think that we might actuall pull this out. And on a night where the Hawks are getting blown out by the Heat, *we are beating the conference champs.*


at home....


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Such BS. CALLS. What the hell.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

.............

WTF horrible calls!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

Jack has had a few horrible calls against him tonight.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

2 dumb ones in a row on Jack, time to put in Blake.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

That last one was complete bull crap and NOT his fault. But that miss 2 feet from the hoop was his bad.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> 2 dumb ones in a row on Jack, time to put in Blake.


 
Are you watching the game? That last call was BS!


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Damnit I jinxed us guys sorry.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

a rookie referee just got taken advantage of by a veteran player....


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Are you watching the game? That last call was BS!


Nope I only have ESPN gamecast and KXL is being stupid so I only have gamecast tonight. 

Fool me once shame on you fool me twice....
That is why I thought it was a dumb foul.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Some of the worst calls I've seen in a two minute span or NON calls for that matter....

Oh and GRATS to Randolph's Career High night.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

career high for Z-Bo


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

worst calls. ugh.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Man Portlad is getting the terrible calls down the stretch :curse:


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Where is my damn red flag!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I hate blaming losses on refs but we have no chance right now with how their calling the game. How can the ref WAY out by midcourt call that goal tending. [email protected]#$


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

a block by Ratliff.....Cleanly...it hadn't hit the backboard....


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

GOALTENDING MY A#^$&^#$&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Someone throw the red flag!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Man this was a GREAT game. Too bad the refs had to get involved.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I hope these refs get fined for their calls, it's happened before.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

All I can say is that the refs owe us this game...


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Still got a chance though. Would make it even better to beat the Pistons and the refs!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

ptownblazer1 said:


> GOALTENDING MY A#^$&^#$&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Someone throw the red flag!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


There's my flag.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

No kidding. I don't like to complain about officiating but the Blazers are getting hosed out there. That rookie official sucks a fat one. I just think he likes to hear the sound of his own whistle.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Wolverine with the steal!!!!!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Win or lose I hope we petition the league about this game. Those refs need to be reviewed.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Well. 16.3 Seconds left... down by two we have the ball.. we DO have a chance.

Go for the win? or OT?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Blake..... MAN!


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

nevermind.


----------



## BlazerFan (May 26, 2005)

Ughh...


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

Heartbreaker.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

...it aint over yet it aint over yet.....


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Now it is over.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

game. set. match. And thus our 2005-2006 season ......... :boohoo: 





Well nice watching the game with yall.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Props to the team for playing their hearts out. 


HUGE props to Z-Bo, best game of his career!

:chee:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

We hung in there with the Best team in basketball! 

One brightside? Zach's 37 pts. 

DESTROYED Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

The Blazers played a great game tonight but the refs once again took them right out of it.

Very sad to see when you think that we could have started the road trip on a positive note. Oh well, they'll learn from this one.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I blame the refs for this one. The Blazers had all the momentum and then those two BS calls that gave Billups 6 free throws swung the momentum back to Detroit, followed by the refs bailing out the Pistons several more times down the stretch. Pure crap, this game should have been ours.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I hate using the refs as excuses. Only losers do that. But those calls on Jack and the goal tending completely changed momentum. Oh well.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blaked picked a bad time to have his worst game as a starter.

That said, the Blazers didn't quit. They played tenacious defense and did everything in their power to win. 

I'm not one to complain about the officials, but ... oh my God. In the words of the great Bill Walton, that was TERRRRRRRIBLE.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Three reasons we lost: 

1. We're on a run. Then Jack fouls a 90% free throw shooter on a three pointer. Oh and then he does it again. That's a whole new kind of stupid right there. 

2. Nate. We were tied, then he yanks Joel and Ruben in crunch time for Theo and Victor. Great idea, especially Victor, since he was having such a great game. I've been saying it all season, Nate doesn't have a clue. And I don't want to hear Joel and Ruben were tired. I'm fairly certain those two guys can gut it out for another four minutes.

3. And of course, free throw shooting. 

You'll notice the refs aren't in any of these...


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

It's absurd that players have to "earn" the respect of the refs, and that young players don't get the same calls that vets do because they're young. 

It's rediculous that a guy like Chauncey Billups just has to throw his arms in the air and he gets 6 free throws simply because he's being guarded by a rookie.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> Blaked picked a bad time to have his worst game as a starter.
> 
> That said, the Blazers didn't quit. They played tenacious defense and did everything in their power to win.
> 
> I'm not one to complain about the officials, but ... oh my God. In the words of the great Bill Walton, that was TERRRRRRRIBLE.


 Outside of that last turnover, Blake played fine. Sure he didn't have much in terms of scoring, but he led the offense in another solid game. 

I haven't blamed the refs for a loss since Denver two seasons ago, but those calls during crunch time killed us. Corbin just isn't ready to be a lead offical in the NBA.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

The officials made some pretty amateur mistakes in this game. Tough way to lose a game you should have stolen from the top team in the NBA on the road.

Let's hope the NBA takes a look at this game and penalizes the officials as appropriate.

I can understand close calls, but the two major infractions in question - (1) the second foul on Jack when he didn't even come within a foot of Billups on his three point attempt and (2) the goaltending call on Theo when the ball was clearly on the way up and hadn't touched the backboard - appeared to be pretty obvious mistakes, even in live action.

Unbelievable.

Commend the guys for hard work and sticking to a game plan. They outplayed, outworked and outclassed a superior Pistons team on the road. That should stand for something. Unfortunately, when you're playing 5 vs. 8 with 22,000 riot-hungry Pistons fans, there's only so much you can do.

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> 1. We're on a run. Then Jack fouls a 90% free throw shooter on a three pointer. Oh and then he does it again. That's a whole new kind of stupid right there.
> 
> You'll notice the refs aren't in any of these...


I'll only speak to the 2nd of Jack's fouls...but you must not have watched the replay. Jack didn't come within 6 inches of Billups. There was no foul. The refs clearly DID have something to do with that particular call.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Three reasons we lost:
> 
> 1. We're on a run. Then Jack fouls a 90% free throw shooter on a three pointer. Oh and then he does it again. That's a whole new kind of stupid right there.
> 
> ...


You're going to blame Jack for the foul on Billups where he put his hand straight up and made ZERO contact with Billups?

Second, you say that FT% killed us, but Ruben and Joel (our worst FT shooters) should have been in the game? 

That doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This is the second game in the past week where the refs have totally screwed us in the end. I think the last one was against Houston if I'm not mistaken where pretty much the same calls / non calls were made.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Great game Zach


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> You're going to blame Jack for the foul on Billups where he put his hand straight up and made ZERO contact with Billups?
> 
> Second, you say that FT% killed us, but Ruben and Joel (our worst FT shooters) should have been in the game?
> 
> That doesn't make any sense to me.



I watched the replay on NBA league pass (Detroits broadcast) and the angle was bad but it looked like he got him to me. You can't make it that close of a call anyway. If you don't want to foul, don't stick your arm in the air, guys like Chauncey will do exactly what he did. 

Joel and Ruben where the reasons we were even in the game, along with Zach, despite the free throw shooting. You don't yank the guys out who got you there. Especially for guys who were having bad games - Victor. And Theo isn't a great FT shooter either.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

ProZach said:


> I watched the replay on NBA league pass (Detroits broadcast) and the angle was bad but it looked like he got him to me. You can't make it that close of a call anyway. If you don't want to foul, don't stick your arm in the air, guys like Chauncey will do exactly what he did.
> 
> Joel and Ruben where the reasons we were even in the game, despite the free throw shooting. You don't yank the guys out who got you there. Especially for guys who were having bad games - Victor.


Jack wasnt even close.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Great game Sheed, LOL. 11 points, 25% FG shooting. And you got killed by Z-Bo and Ruben to the point you got pulled.

-Pop


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> I watched the replay on NBA league pass (Detroits broadcast) and the angle was bad but it looked like he got him to me. You can't make it that close of a call anyway. If you don't want to foul, don't stick your arm in the air, guys like Chauncey will do exactly what he did.


Well...the angle they showed on the Blazers' broadcast CLEARLY showed he didn't hit him. It wasn't even close...so faulting Jack for that one is ridiculous. 

Billups flailed and the refs botched the call. Don't pass the blame where it doesn't belong.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Great game by the Blazers but we can't blame the officials. Theo Ratliff did block that shot but it never would have happenned if he didn't let Hamilton get deep in the lane. We had chances to win but we couldn't execute down the stretch.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> I watched the replay on NBA league pass (Detroits broadcast) and the angle was bad but it looked like he got him to me. You can't make it that close of a call anyway. If you don't want to foul, don't stick your arm in the air, guys like Chauncey will do exactly what he did.
> 
> Joel and Ruben where the reasons we were even in the game, along with Zach, despite the free throw shooting. You don't yank the guys out who got you there. Especially for guys who were having bad games - Victor. And Theo isn't a great FT shooter either.


I'm not saying I disagree that Joel and Ruben should be in, but I don't know how you can say FT% is what hurt us, yet we should have had our worst FT shooters in the game. Those two points don't gel what-so-ever.

The Blazer broadcast showed a half-dozen replays and they all showed he wasn't within 6" of Billups and even if there were contact, his arms were straight up so Billups would be making the contact. You can't blame Jack for being too close, because a) he wasn't, b) you can't leave Billups with a clean look for a 3. 

I promise you that anyone here who saw the Blazer broadcast will all agree it clearly wasn't a foul and Jack was playing correct defense. As a basketball coach, I would show my players that exact play as an example of the correct way to defend a shooter going up for a shot.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Three reasons we lost:
> 2. Nate. We were tied, then he yanks Joel and Ruben in crunch time for Theo and Victor. Great idea, especially Victor, since he was having such a great game. I've been saying it all season, Nate doesn't have a clue. And I don't want to hear Joel and Ruben were tired. I'm fairly certain those two guys can gut it out for another four minutes.


Joel is fighting the flu and might not have been able to keep it up down the stretch. The broadcasters even said the last time he played with the flu, he had to have an IV in the locker room. He was coughing pretty hard until he was pulled. And Nate brought Viktor in likely so the Blazers had another offensive weapon down the stretch with a little range.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> Great game by the Blazers but we can't blame the officials. Theo Ratliff did block that shot but it never would have happenned if he didn't let Hamilton get deep in the lane. We had chances to win but we couldn't execute down the stretch.


 Why can't you blame the refs?

Sure Portland didn't score 200 points, and yes they allowed Detroit to score, but that is going to happen at the NBA level. 

I don't buy the "you can't blame the refs because we could have...." 

The logic says if there were 50 bad calls that went against you costing you 100 points, that you still can't blame them because you shouldn't have put yourself in a position to have those calls made and you could have made every shot you took where there wasn't a bad call. 

Let's be real here, Portland outplayed Detroit in most every aspect of the game, yet they lost. I don't see any problem with blaming the refs here, and I haven't blamed the refs for a loss since the Denver game over 18 months ago.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Joel and Ruben where the reasons we were even in the game, along with Zach, despite the free throw shooting. You don't yank the guys out who got you there. Especially for guys who were having bad games - Victor. And Theo isn't a great FT shooter either.


When are you saying we were tied and those two came out anyway? We were down by 4 pts when Khryapa came in with 2 minutes left. You know...Khryapa is a better shooter than Patterson and probably every bit as good a defender. Doesn't it make sense that we wanted some shooting in there down the stretch? And Przybilla is pretty hard hit with the flu. No offense ProZach, but I'm going to have to give Nate McMillan the nod over you when it comes to substituting players.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

wastro said:


> Joel is fighting the flu and might not have been able to keep it up down the stretch. The broadcasters even said the last time he played with the flu, he had to have an IV in the locker room. He was coughing pretty hard until he was pulled. And Nate brought Viktor in likely so the Blazers had another offensive weapon down the stretch with a little range.


 This is a great point Wastro.

Why would you put Ruben in unless you were going to post him up? If you're posting up Zach, you want to have some shooters that can knock down an open jumper. 

Ruben isn't one of those guys.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Tince said:


> I'm not saying I disagree that Joel and Ruben should be in, but I don't know how you can say FT% is what hurt us, yet we should have had our worst FT shooters in the game. Those two points don't gel what-so-ever.



Both points are accurate. Obviously Joel and Patterson are part of the reason we're last in the league in FT%, I never said they weren't. But DESPITE that, they need to be in the game instead of Theo and Victor. Both points are accurate. 

And you guys are right, let's just blame everyone but the players. I'm sure there's a different excuse every night since we're last place in the west... Good night.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

since I didn't watch the game (not on in San Diego) and forgot it was on, why did blake (and jack) have such poor #'s? 

Are we allowed to show that his numbers aren't actually as impressive as people want to make it out to be? Or is it "too soon"? :biggrin:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

wastro said:


> And Nate brought Viktor in likely so the Blazers had another offensive weapon down the stretch with a little range.


Another offensive weapon?!?!?!

How much did he score tonight?


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

The referee's job is to enforce the rules. Saying a phantom foul call or a mis judged 'goal tend' is 'just apart of the game' is retarded, because it's not. Even if you BELIEVE IT IS, it's still valid to say the reason we lost the game is because of the referees. But you would have to go through the whole game and analyze the validity of each call...ones that were CLEARLY wrong.

The game is called basketball, not "Basketball and random whammies the refs decided to pull out'
If you play a board game, and someone steals your fake money, and says I WON!!! Would you accept that? No, because you should only lose within the boundries of the rules.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

ProZach said:


> And you guys are right, let's just blame everyone but the players. I'm sure there's a different excuse every night since we're last place in the west... Good night.


 
Why should we blame the players for playing their asses off and nearly pulling out a road win against the best team in the NBA?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Hap said:


> since I didn't watch the game (not on in San Diego) and forgot it was on, why did blake (and jack) have such poor #'s?
> 
> Are we allowed to show that his numbers aren't actually as impressive as people want to make it out to be? Or is it "too soon"? :biggrin:


 
Jack actully played pretty well. Blake not so much. I think Billups size effected Blake.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> since I didn't watch the game (not on in San Diego) and forgot it was on, why did blake (and jack) have such poor #'s?
> 
> Are we allowed to show that his numbers aren't actually as impressive as people want to make it out to be? Or is it "too soon"? :biggrin:


They both played just fine.....Ran the offense perfectly...Thats a good reason why we were in the game...


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Another offensive weapon?!?!?!
> 
> How much did he score tonight?


All I'm saying is that he has something of an outside shot. Same reason he brought Martell into the game in crunch time.

Ruben's game evaporates 10 feet from the basket.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Both points are accurate. Obviously Joel and Patterson are part of the reason we're last in the league in FT%, I never said they weren't. But DESPITE that, they need to be in the game instead of Theo and Victor. Both points are accurate.
> 
> And you guys are right, let's just blame everyone but the players. I'm sure there's a different excuse every night since we're last place in the west... Good night.


 Hold the horses....

When did I say its everyone but the players fault? Portland isn't good, so we could blame this loss on everyone who's ever played or been associated with the Blazers.

The refs however, do get to take some of the blame because it's factual they made two calls that cost Portland points during crunch time. Those 4 points changed the outcome of the game.

How you can deny the fact that the refs didn't play a major part in Portland amazes me.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Another offensive weapon?!?!?!
> 
> How much did he score tonight?


Yeah, Patterson scored well...on nothing but post ups. When Zach and Ruben are in at the same time, they get in each other's way. You don't need two post players in at once. That's why they went with some outside shooting.

And again, you said they were tied when Patterson left for Khryapa. They were actually down 4. So...they didn't exactly blow the game when he came out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> They both played just fine.....Ran the offense perfectly...Thats a good reason why we were in the game...


whats kind of funny is, when Telfair was in the game (before the injury obviously) he was kind of running the team fine, and wasn't getting nearly as many assists as some hoped. But people complained. 

Now that another player is doing basically the same (the 13 assists seems to now be an abboration) he was almost annointed the next starting PG of the team. Basically, Blake (and Jack) are doing exactly what they're supposed to do, and pretty much what Telfair was doing. They're just not on the pedastool with people trying to knock them down.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Why should we blame the players for playing their asses off and nearly pulling out a road win against the best team in the NBA?


Nobody is saying you SHOULD blame ANYONE. I thought it was just a good game. But if you're going to blame the refs for some calls, let's be fair and point out the 16 TO's, the 14 offensive rebounds by Detroit, the eight missed free throws, etc.

The refs missed calls both ways. If the view you guys got in Portland clearly showed Jack didn't hit Chauncy, then we got hosed on bigger missed calls. Theos block was obvious as well. But I'm sick of always blaming the refs. They always miss calls. It's not acceptable, but I can't feel sorry for us if we choose to play hard one out of five games and then have a call go against us. If they played like this every night we wouldn't be in the cellar, would we?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Hap said:


> whats kind of funny is, when Telfair was in the game (before the injury obviously) he was kind of running the team fine, and wasn't getting nearly as many assists as some hoped. But people complained.
> 
> Now that another player is doing basically the same (the 13 assists seems to now be an abboration) he was almost annointed the next starting PG of the team. Basically, Blake (and Jack) are doing exactly what they're supposed to do, and pretty much what Telfair was doing. They're just not on the pedastool with people trying to knock them down.


I think it was Spiderman's uncle who said...With great expectations, comes great beatdowns when you only play pretty well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> I think it was Spiderman's uncle who said...With great expectations, comes great beatdowns when you only play pretty well.


Ah yes, but I believe it was Obi Wan who said "shut up Yoda, he is SO gonna be a Jedi"


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

ProZach said:


> Nobody is saying you SHOULD blame ANYONE. I thought it was just a good game. But if you're going to blame the refs for some calls, let's be fair and point out the 16 TO's, the 14 offensive rebounds by Detroit, the eight missed free throws, etc.
> 
> The refs missed calls both ways. If the view you guys got in Portland clearly showed Jack didn't hit Chauncy, then we got hosed on bigger missed calls. Theos block was obvious as well. But I'm sick of always blaming the refs. They always miss calls. It's not acceptable, but I can't feel sorry for us if we choose to play hard one out of five games and then have a call go against us. If they played like this every night we wouldn't be in the cellar, would we?


 
If you don't want to blame the refs, then don't. But those calls had a big enough effect on the game that they're worth talking about. I don't see people blaming the refs for our entire season, but tonight those bad calls were a HUGE part of the game and were beyond the typical "you don't get calls on the road" type stuff. It was Jake O'Donellesque.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> whats kind of funny is, when Telfair was in the game (before the injury obviously) he was kind of running the team fine, and wasn't getting nearly as many assists as some hoped. But people complained.
> 
> Now that another player is doing basically the same (the 13 assists seems to now be an abboration) he was almost annointed the next starting PG of the team. Basically, Blake (and Jack) are doing exactly what they're supposed to do, and pretty much what Telfair was doing. They're just not on the pedastool with people trying to knock them down.


Where did I diss Telfair?......Your looking for something thats not there...I still think Telfair should be the starter I just simply said that the reason we lost the game tonight wasn't because of the point guard play....They did just fine...


----------



## slyder (May 27, 2005)

Unfortunate officiating there at the end guys (Those three shots Billups got on the second three were laughable at best). I thought the Blazers were going to still pull this one out despite some bad calls. Detroit just didn't have the legs down the stretch. It seemed like Portland could just keep shooting and grabbing the offensive boards until they made a shot. Zach was playing like a man possessed. I like some of the pieces I see on this Blazer team, I'm not sure how they have played so poorly this year. The fire they showed tonight would indicate they were a much better team. I'd be proud to have a team that goes out there and plays with a passion, rather than a team that just settles for rolling over and dying (see Detroit Lions).

Anyways congrats on a great game, and if we use this game as a barometer the Blazers are sure to get some things going here in the near future.

Excuse me while I go start a riot now. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> Where did I diss Telfair?......Your looking for something thats not there...I still think Telfair should be the starter I just simply said that the reason we lost the game tonight wasn't because of the point guard play....They did just fine...


Didn't mean you. I poorly used your reference to Telfair to work as a flow into what I was trying to say.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

slyder said:


> The fire they showed tonight would indicate they were a much better team. I'd be proud to have a team that goes out there and plays with a passion, rather than a team that just settles for rolling over and dying (see Detroit Lions).


we too like the team when they show fire and plays with passion. And so far, they do that about 20% to 25% of the time.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

slyder said:


> Unfortunate officiating there at the end guys (Those three shots Billups got on the second three were laughable at best). I thought the Blazers were going to still pull this one out despite some bad calls. Detroit just didn't have the legs down the stretch. It seemed like Portland could just keep shooting and grabbing the offensive boards until they made a shot. Zach was playing like a man possessed. I like some of the pieces I see on this Blazer team, I'm not sure how they have played so poorly this year. The fire they showed tonight would indicate they were a much better team. I'd be proud to have a team that goes out there and plays with a passion, rather than a team that just settles for rolling over and dying (see Detroit Lions).
> 
> Anyways congrats on a great game, and if we use this game as a barometer the Blazers are sure to get some things going here in the near future.
> 
> Excuse me while I go start a riot now. :biggrin:


Thanks for the classy post and admitting those calls were laughable. lol.

My money is on the Pistons to win it all this year. Good luck the rest of the way.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Most positive thing from tonight's game: Zach Randolph playing like he did two years ago. Let's hope this is a sign that the knee is coming around and he's gaining confidence in it.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> The Blazer broadcast showed a half-dozen replays and they all showed he wasn't within 6" of Billups and even if there were contact, his arms were straight up so Billups would be making the contact.


There were several bad calls made against the Blazers, but I'm not so sure that was one of them. Yeah, Blazers Broadcasting showed numerous replays, but all of them from the wrong angle. It looked to me like Jack clipped Billups' elbow on the way up, forcing him into a jerky motion on the follow through, at which point there was clear separation between the two. But since they didn't show us any angles from the side, it was tough to tell if it was that or if Billups tried to adjust for the shot block, faded away awkwardly, and missed badly. Considering how good of a shooter Billups is and how tough it is for a PG to block his shot, I find the latter pretty unlikely.

Dan


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

dkap said:


> There were several bad calls made against the Blazers, but I'm not so sure that was one of them. Yeah, Blazers Broadcasting showed numerous replays, but all of them from the wrong angle. It looked to me like Jack clipped Billups' elbow on the way up, forcing him into a jerky motion on the follow through, at which point there was clear separation between the two. But since they didn't show us any angles from the side, it was tough to tell if it was that or if Billups tried to adjust for the shot block, faded away awkwardly, and missed badly. Considering how good of a shooter Billups is and how tough it is for a PG to block his shot, I find the latter pretty unlikely.
> 
> Dan


 
Billups was laughing after the call it was so bad.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

dkap said:


> There were several bad calls made against the Blazers, but I'm not so sure that was one of them. Yeah, Blazers Broadcasting showed numerous replays, but all of them from the wrong angle. It looked to me like Jack clipped Billups' elbow on the way up, forcing him into a jerky motion on the follow through, at which point there was clear separation between the two. But since they didn't show us any angles from the side, it was tough to tell if it was that or if Billups tried to adjust for the shot block, faded away awkwardly, and missed badly. Considering how good of a shooter Billups is and how tough it is for a PG to block his shot, I find the latter pretty unlikely.
> 
> Dan




Unlikely? I guess Jack's block of Billup's shot in the first Portland/Detroit game didn't happen.......
Oh wait, it did...hehe and it was sweet too.....haha

Prunetang


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry to see so many questionable calls for Portland. They played a pretty decent game. Detroit was looking real tired and without the silly calls that went their way, I doubt they would have pulled it off like they did.

I would feel worse if Portland had a better record, but none the less, it is a pity.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Billups was laughing after the call it was so bad.


That or because he had just schooled the rook and was delivering a "welcome to the NBA" type line. Unless you can read lips, there's no way of knowing why he was laughing.



> Unlikely? I guess Jack's block of Billup's shot in the first Portland/Detroit game didn't happen.......
> Oh wait, it did...


Can't really say I remember... Regardless, Billups is Mr. Clutch on late 4th quarter 3's and I dare say aggressive, strong, tall, and confident enough to go straight up for the shot without flinching badly in the face of average defense from a rookie.

Dan


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

dkap said:


> That or because he had just schooled the rook and was delivering a "welcome to the NBA" type line. Unless you can read lips, there's no way of knowing why he was laughing.


 
I don't have to read lips, he wasn't saying anything. The look on his face and the massive $#[email protected] eating grin said everything. But Im sure everyone, including Piston fans, are wrong and you and the ref are right.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I must say it was quite fun seeing Zach (and Rube) demolish Sheed.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

You're right, I've never seen Billups flash a big grin after making a play...

Dan


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Goldmember said:


> I must say it was quite fun seeing Zach (and Rube) demolish Sheed.


Sheed had 49 points put on him by Z-Bo and Ruben. This from a guy that's supposedly a great defensive player.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

dkap said:


> Can't really say I remember... Regardless, Billups is Mr. Clutch on late 4th quarter 3's and I dare say aggressive, strong, tall, and confident enough to go straight up for the shot without flinching badly in the face of average defense from a rookie.
> 
> Dan




No problem for not remembering... It did happen though....and it was really quite hilarious. It was a one on one move... Billups was facing up Jack with the ball, and then he steps back to shoot a bit of a fade and Jack just stayed right with him and put his hand right on top of the ball. Chauncey then fell down and had a kind of laughing/embarassed look on his face... Jack just stood there looking at him... it was really quite priceless. Anyways, I think Chauncey took it to him right after that just to prove that it was a fluke or something.
And I brought it up, because as unlikely as you made it seem....it has happened before.

Prunetang


I am editing this post to add one last tidbit. I stated the fact above, becuase I felt it relevent, however, in no way, shape or form was a trying to disagree about Chauncey's ability to be clutch late in games. I, honestly didn't like him as a player a couple of years back....but he is making it really hard not to like him. Chauncey, besides the English schoolboy name, is a damned good ball player.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

dkap said:


> You're right, I've never seen Billups flash a big grin after making a play...
> 
> Dan


 We even have a Detroit fan on here talking about how bad the call is. I don't understand how people can think that wasn't a horrible call and put all the blame (of that call) on the ref.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This was just a standard episode of the NBA refs giving the game to the more veteran team, and it is unfortunate, because Portland should have won that game if not for the farged up reffin.


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

hasoos said:


> This was just a standard episode of the NBA refs giving the game to the more veteran team, and it is unfortunate, because Portland should have won that game if not for the farged up reffin.


It's all speculation. I will say it probably should have gone to overtime though.

If Chauncey made just 1 of the threes then Detroit would have been ahead 1 point at the end.

There were a lot of cheesy calls that game. I know the refs made a few make ups in both directions.

I am nearly sure Chauncey was fouled on one of the threes. The other one was questionable.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

It was quite hilarious seeing Ruben successfully post up against Sheed and then successfully defend against him when Sheed posted up!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I missed most of this game, it was being tied at 73 when I turn it on, and haven't read this whole thread so I don't know if this has been said but I really wish we hadn't called the time outs when we came down the floor near/at the end. That just allows Detroit to setup their D while if we go into a play/shot while we run down they might be more confuse and I feel we would have had the advantage.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

"He came down and flopped -- didn't even get touched," Randolph said. "We had the game, and the guy gets six free throws.

"That's ridiculous. The refs took the game away from us."

I'm glad randolph has the guts to come out and say this. I hope the league reviews this game.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

sabas4mvp said:


> "He came down and flopped -- didn't even get touched," Randolph said. "We had the game, and the guy gets six free throws.
> 
> "That's ridiculous. The refs took the game away from us."
> 
> I'm glad randolph has the guts to come out and say this. I hope the league reviews this game.


Unfortunately, I could see Zach getting fined way before the league even decides to consider reviewing anything.

Just our luck.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

That was a blast of a game to watch. Portland played great but Detroit was hitting a ton of shoots too. You sorta sensed that Detroit would get the breaks down the stretch... they are a top-notched team and like it or not in the NBA the best teams usually get the benefit of the doubt. Great game though, that 3-point shot where it looked like he grabbed his own arm was classic. =)


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Paxil said:


> That was a blast of a game to watch. Portland played great but Detroit was hitting a ton of shoots too. You sorta sensed that Detroit would get the breaks down the stretch... they are a top-notched team and like it or not in the NBA the best teams usually get the benefit of the doubt. Great game though, that 3-point shot where it looked like he grabbed his own arm was classic. =)


Yeah, to me it was as close to a playoff game feeling as we are likely to get this year, complete with the typical Blazers playoff game treatment by the refs.

There were more than two questionable calls that really hurt us in the 4th, but that one was just classic. I immediately thought of Reggie Miller -- It seemed like something he'd pull off.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Yeah, to me it was as close to a playoff game feeling as we are likely to get this year, complete with the typical Blazers playoff game treatment by the refs.
> 
> There were more than two questionable calls that really hurt us in the 4th, but that one was just classic. I immediately thought of Reggie Miller -- It seemed like something he'd pull off.


Good point. I found it funny (so to speak) when Zach was called for an offensive foul against Sheed. It should have been a no call or a foul on Sheed. And Sheed would hardly ever get those calls when he was a blazer.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh yeah! That one was even more blatent... Sheed grabbed his arm and threw it and Zach gets the foul! That was craziness. I said a bad word in frony of my 2-year old son on that one. Hopefully he doesn't repeat it. =)


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> We even have a Detroit fan on here talking about how bad the call is. I don't understand how people can think that wasn't a horrible call and put all the blame (of that call) on the ref.


Simple. The replays didn't show us the angle(s) necessary to prove the call was a bad one, and it looked to me like it might have been legit. That's plenty reason to question the consensus opinion.

Dan


----------

